# Minor brag



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

You've gotta love those "Ahha" moments! I can totally picture her little face reaching for the dumbell, too cute!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Since Towhee has some of the same blood running through her as Flip, here is a technique that has worked quite well with him - tell her the dumbbell is expensive and she should keep her mouth off of it. Flip always takes that to mean "get that thing in your mouth as quickly as possible!" (Just kidding, I know sweet Towhee isn't naughty like her nephew is)

I know how gratifying it is to get past a stumbling block like that. The first time Annabel finally went for her dumbbell I was on the phone telling everyone I know.


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Yay!!!! Go Towhee!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats...gotta love that!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooooo hooooo go Towhee! Maybe it's hormones kicking in  ?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

She's sometimes looking at her belly area, so hopefully


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations Sunrise and Towhee on your training breakthrough!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, congrats to you guys!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

There are no small brags, just big moments! Hehehe! Congrats, getting past a stumbling block is a big moment!


----------

